# Pre-cooked frozen chicken breast



## topolo (Dec 28, 2004)

anyone know where i can buy this.......in a store or on-line so I can just microwave it?

and yes, I am a lazy bastard.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 28, 2004)

If they made such a thing, I bet it would taste liks shit.


----------



## topolo (Dec 28, 2004)

i dont mind


----------



## Deezus (Dec 28, 2004)

I just get a big ass bag of Frozen Chicken (as well as other meats and veggies) hang out watch football and grill all sunday long and then eat on it all week, I'm sure you could freeze it to but it might not reheat so well, but certainly a weeks work lasts in the fridge and can make taking your meals with you effortless.. But the Sit-On-The-Ass-Rest-Day-Football-Grill-Tecnique (my patented *
 S.O.-T.A.R.D. FDG* Plan) has worked awsome for me this year....


----------



## topolo (Dec 28, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## KarlW (Dec 28, 2004)

I get smoked chicken breast from the supermarket (in Australia). It freezes OK and tastes great.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Just be careful with the pre cooked stuff in a box and read the nutrition information.  We have President's Choice plain chicken here which are supposed to be good, but if you read the box all of a sudden they are 50% or more calories from fat in each chicken breast.   Not good.  I always buy fresh and freeze it - it usually costs the same anyway.


----------



## topolo (Dec 30, 2004)

yeah, good point


----------



## Vieope (Dec 30, 2004)

_Have you ever tried to pre-cook something? _


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 30, 2004)

Trader Joe's has containers of things called Just Chicken, Just Chicken Teriyaki, and Just Salmon. They taste damn good too. It's really convenient just to put on top of salads.


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 30, 2004)

Costco also sells pre-cooked chicken teriyaki, mesquite bbq, and lemon pepper pre-cooked frozen chicken (Trader Joe's chicken is fresh). Just nuke it or cook it in the oven.


----------



## topolo (Dec 30, 2004)

thanks a lot!


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 30, 2004)

No prob. I LOVE Trader Joe's and Costco. 

I'm also lazy, except when it comes to baking.


----------

